#ubuntu-iso 2011-03-30
<sirgad> hey. either of you know how to modify gconf settings on a LiveCD in order to change certain default values?  I'm using the terminal in UCK.
#ubuntu-iso 2015-03-26
<nebuchadnezzar> I setup an image building system with cdimage and now I would like to customize the F6 options on the ISO but I don't find how to do
